# [SOLVED] Missing or corrupt nvstor32.sys on startup



## whit804 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am getting an error during startup of XP Pro SP2. It state that "Windows cannot start because the following file is missing or corrupt. ststem32\drivers\nvstor32.sys. 

I am running XP PRO SP2 on an 160GB IDE hard drive and Vista Home Premium on a RAID 0 array (2x 500GB SATA HDD). Motherboard is an ASUS AN8 SLI Deluxe with 3GB of RAM. I have installed a GeForce 8600 GT and a X-Fi Extreme within the last month. 

This happened soon after I downloaded the driver for the 8600GT for XP. :upset: 

Vista is working fine and I can access my XP system files from there. Is there a way to download a new file from somewhere? I can't find one.

Any help would be great.

Whit


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Missing or corrupt nvstor32.sys on startup*

Hi,

Start XP in Safe Mode and uninstall the nVidia graphics driver.
Reboot into VGA mode, turn anti-virus off and install this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_163.71.html


----------



## whit804 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Missing or corrupt nvstor32.sys on startup*

Thank you, eneles. My PC came up with the same error when trying to boot into Safe Mode. I ended up using "Last Known Good". Downloaded file, rebooted into safe mode(Just to be sure), installed driver, all is well. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Missing or corrupt nvstor32.sys on startup*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

